# glow in the dark tape



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Does any one know where i can get it from local ? I'd like to use it for my night fishing. I live in Gaithersburg, MD,

Thanks !


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

You can get glow in the dark thread from many fabric/sewing stores and wrap the tip and cover with epoxy. You could also try glow in the dark paint available at many craft stores such as Michaels.

John


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

try walmart...either in hardware or automotive dept.


----------



## dave5623 (Apr 16, 2007)

Small glow sticks work as well.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If ya cant find any I have used the glossy white elect. tape,, it shows pretty well even in the dark


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Walmart automotive section and cost approx a couple bucks a roll.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

nicefishman said:


> Does any one know where i can get it from local ? I'd like to use it for my night fishing. I live in Gaithersburg, MD,
> 
> Thanks !


At theatrical supply stores.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate it !


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's what you need.


Easy to use and durable.


----------

